
Aurelius has been acquired by DataStax - luu
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/aureliusgraphs/c07WEdH-epY
======
klapinat0r
That's sad. I was a big fan of Titan DB and we use it extensively.

Really sad to see it go. Now we'll have to find another solution, e.g. migrate
to Neo4j, although we rely heavily on the scalability of Titan DB.

I guess now is the time to test Neo4j's cluster performance.

Any other alternatives out there?

~~~
aboyandhisdog
Why is this so bad for Titan? Datastax seems to have helped Cassandra a bunch.

I haven't tested neo4j's clustering because you have to pay to use it. Was
actually hoping to switch to Titan.

~~~
glesica
From TFA: "However, there is also some sadness in this announcement. As we
transition to DataStax, we will find little time to contribute to Titan and
interact with the Titan community. We will miss that and hope that it will be
carried forward."

------
craigching
The move seems like a good fit both ways.

Just started evaluating Titan DB for a use case and would love to hear any
comments from anyone with experience.

~~~
davidesetti
Titan is dead:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/aureliusgraphs/c07WE...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/aureliusgraphs/c07WEdH-
epY)

~~~
simtel20
What is the purpose of acquiring the team if the project is not going to
continue? Is the idea that the core cassandra database will add graphs as a
datatype?

~~~
craigching
I think the handwriting is on the wall:

> However, there is also some sadness in this announcement. As we transition
> to DataStax, we will find little time to contribute to Titan and interact
> with the Titan community. We will miss that and hope that it will be carried
> forward.

From that link it sounds like they're going to work on more tightly
integrating inside of Cassandra. Which is a nice idea ... except that we have
to wait for it.

~~~
davidesetti
> Which is a nice idea ... except that we have to wait for it.

And that it will be in the DataStax proprietary solution

